# why do some men have giant penis and some have tiny penis?



## jlacap (May 7, 2011)

silly rabbit.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 7, 2011)

Lucky I guess.


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2011)

it has something to do with the levels of either test or DHT in the early development stages


----------



## easymoney (May 7, 2011)

Haaaaaaaaaaa!!!!  Depends on your definition of GIANT and TINY.  A tiny penis to a 6'3" woman may be 9 inches while a 3 inch penis to a migget may be giant.  Find a big woman and a miget and show each one of them your dick.  You may find out your hung like a mule but your dick is the size a nat.


----------



## adrien (May 7, 2011)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## jlacap (May 7, 2011)

easymoney said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaa!!!!  Depends on your definition of GIANT and TINY.  A tiny penis to a 6'3" woman may be 9 inches while a 3 inch penis to a migget may be giant.  Find a big woman and a miget and show each one of them your dick.  You may find out your hung like a mule but your dick is the size a nat.



most people at the gym i go to tell me i have a small dick.  they point finger at me and laugh.  when i get a boner though it is 3 inches which i think i read is normal.


----------



## manbag83 (May 7, 2011)

LAM said:


> it has something to do with the levels of either test or DHT in the early development stages



DHT causes phallic growth during pubescence.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2011)

it's bigger when I warm it between my hands


----------



## SFW (May 7, 2011)

manbag83 said:


> DHT causes phallic growth during pubescence.


 

is it ethically/morally wrong for a father to give his son proviron so he could be a monster in the pants? 

Discuss


----------



## TJTJ (May 7, 2011)

jlacap said:


> *why do some men have giant penis and some have tiny penis?*



What brings a man to think about the size of other mens dick size?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> What brings a man to think about the size of other mens dick size?


 
Men with Huge Members often wonder if they're the only ones blessed


----------



## jlacap (May 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Men with Huge Members often wonder if they're the only ones blessed



how do i make mine bigger. and faster.  i want women to  talk about my penis to their girlfir\riends.
help me captain, i konw you are stud of this forum.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

jlacap said:


> how do i make mine bigger. and faster.  i want women to  talk about my penis to their girlfir\riends.
> help me captain, i konw you are stud of this forum.



Penis enlargement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2011)

jlacap said:


> how do i make mine bigger. and faster. i want women to talk about my penis to their girlfir\riends.
> help me captain, i konw you are stud of this forum.


 
Tiger pump it


----------



## phosphor (May 8, 2011)

SFW said:


> is it ethically/morally wrong for a father to give his son proviron so he could be a monster in the pants?
> 
> Discuss


 
This. Wouldn't mind assisting my son in getting into porn so he can invite me on set.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 8, 2011)

The real question is: "Why do I have a huge penis and all you guys have tiny ones?"


----------



## hoyle21 (May 8, 2011)

Having a big dick has its disadvantages too.   I've never met a girl who will let me put it in her ass.   And mine isn't super long, just real thick.


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2011)

phosphor said:


> This. Wouldn't mind assisting my son in getting into porn so he can invite me on set.



i can see your sig breathing


----------



## easymoney (May 9, 2011)

jlacap said:


> most people at the gym i go to tell me i have a small dick. they point finger at me and laugh. when i get a boner though it is 3 inches which i think i read is normal.


 
Bro, stop showing the guys at the gym your little dick.  "they point finger at me and laugh."  You keep showing 'em your dick, one of them will eventually stick that finger in your ass.  Queers are everywhere these days.  

 "when i get a boner though it is 3 inches which i think i read is normal."

Hell yeah, that's absolutely normal for a Mid-Eastern midget!


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 9, 2011)

jlacap said:


> how do i make mine bigger. and faster.  i want women to  talk about my penis to their girlfir\riends.
> help me captain, i konw you are stud of this forum.



Jelque the fuck out of that thing. 1 inch in 3 months aint uncommon.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 9, 2011)

I would choose rock hard not-so-big over a gianormous semi-soft any day.


----------



## adrien (May 9, 2011)

Rock hard huh??? I am the man for ya then...lmao


----------



## FatBoy77 (Jan 23, 2015)

It is what it is no!


----------



## Bigjay73 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesus a 4 yo thread?  Did you come on here just to search for threads about cawk?  You should fit in just fine.


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bigjay73 said:


> Jesus a 4 yo thread?  Did you come on here just to search for threads about cawk?  You should fit in just fine.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 1, 2015)

Cause god has a bad sense of humor! And he truly is a prick!


----------



## MiniHulk (Jul 11, 2017)

Whoa, jelqing works? Hope at last, lol


----------



## Golliver77 (Jul 19, 2017)

No idea on this. But interesting.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2017)

Lol I think the majority fall in the average category.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2017)

SheriV said:


>



^^^^ loves a pretty cawk


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## CG (Jul 27, 2017)

SheriV said:


>



You don't say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 27, 2017)

Here's the real question. Why in the fuck does this thread have 19,000+ views ?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2017)

Renaissance Man said:


> Here's the real question. Why in the fuck does this thread have 19,000+ views ?



Inquiring minds want to know.


----------

